# Adorably "Evil" cat pictures anyone?



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

I was wondering if anyone else has ever taken a picture of your cat, like normal, only to find that your cat looks completely evil in it..? It's happened a couple times with Peace, and now with Gypsy also. I think it has something to do with awful lighting.. I'll post my example. (funny when compared to my avatar of Gypsy) I'd love to see if anyone else has any.


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

She does look pretty ominous in that pic!! I don't think I have any evil kitty pics. Funny, cuz I normally delete pics that are not showing them perfectly wonderful! Guess I shoulda saved some!


----------



## Tabitha T (Jul 23, 2014)

Here's one of Camie when she was 3 1/2 months old.


----------



## cat face (Apr 4, 2013)

Belle is my "go to girlie" when I want an evil look in a cat photo, LOL

The irony is, she is the sweetest kitty you'll every meet, she was just born with a look that exudes evil attitude LOL


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

:devil


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Maya, but she's never evil...pretty much a perfectly behaved kitty. She just looks ferocious in the pic...she was grooming/sleeping in the carrier, lol.


----------



## TabbCatt (Mar 26, 2014)

Oops, I got a pic of G's behind in there, noted _after_ I uploaded that shot. Maybe that's why she looked that way, "Ugh!"


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

DaveMB I think you've got them beat!!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

[/IMG]


----------



## DarylCat (Oct 12, 2014)

These are great. I too tend to delete the non-wonderful pics, but I found one I missed.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

Oh my, that one had me laughing out loud. I think what freaked me out about my photo is I looked over and that is how the cat was looking at me. We didn't know each other very well at that point.


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

LOL! Your kitties would never forgive you if they knew you were showing those around!


----------



## KimV (Nov 11, 2014)

*evil babies*


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

...So, I know this isn't a competition, but I think I'm winning.


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

This face may not look evil.....but it is pure evil. This is Beep, my vicious monster cat. People always crack up when they actually see her, because she looks so sweet, but she turns into the tasmanian devil when she sees another cat.


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)




----------



## ezmeray (Nov 8, 2012)

Gabby---that's hilarious! 

I'm including a cropped version of one of many pictures I've taken with Gypsy. Her look to camera in this one is just so fed-up and disgruntled.


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

@Gabby88

^1st place 
Oh god :shock: if I woke up with 'that' sat on the end of my bed staring at me I'd probably have a heart attack lol


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This is Charlee, as she is about to devour Cali: 


"Say goodbye to your leeeetle friend!"


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Vampire Kitty Laugh!


----------



## dt8thd (Jan 7, 2013)

Lol, these are great!  My mom has a couple of awesomely evil photos of Dante on her computer that I'll have to try and dig up.


----------



## Gabby88 (Jul 23, 2014)

DaveMB said:


> @Gabby88
> 
> ^1st place
> Oh god :shock: if I woke up with 'that' sat on the end of my bed staring at me I'd probably have a heart attack lol




What do I win? lol :crazy He was actually just yawning, but I always end up with pictures where he looks evil. It just happens to fit his name so well, too. Except Tiny Terror isn't all that tiny.


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

Or that much of a terror lol, judging by all the Halloween costumes he tolerated. :crazy


----------



## DaveMB (Jan 9, 2014)

Gabby88 said:


> What do I win?


Whatever he desires lol :grin:


----------



## DarylCat (Oct 12, 2014)

I think these should all have memes.


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Evil Chino chewing on his banana toy when he was a baby


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

ROFL!!! Chino is to CUTE to look evil!!


----------



## bunnygrrrl3000 (Oct 30, 2014)

I got this photo from Mabel's petfinder page :grin:. When I saw that grumpy face I knew I had to meet her haha


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

So mean of me...


----------



## jking (Feb 22, 2014)

Mabel looks like grumpy cat!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Is that Mr. Casper, Spirite??
He looks like he was grumbling about something!!


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

No, that's my sweet little Margaux.  I was just thinking that there is nothing adorably evil about this pic - it's just evil.  Between this and what I've said about her at the vet, no one's going to believe that she really is a sweetie, lol!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

LOL Spirite!! Maybe Margaux was cussing you out about the vet trip!!


----------



## bunnygrrrl3000 (Oct 30, 2014)

spirite said:


> So mean of me...


WOW so angry haha


----------



## bunnygrrrl3000 (Oct 30, 2014)

jking said:


> Mabel looks like grumpy cat!


haha yes I think so too. In the right lighting you can really see her big ol' grumpy chin.


----------

